# splitting rhizome



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

hey i just got a java fern from the store and i was wondering how to split the rhizome, i wuld like to break it into 2 and attach it in 2 places


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Scissors...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I might be stupid to say you can do the same with anubias


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

its just that easy i just cut it anywhere?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup.......


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You want to have pieces at least 2 inches (3 is better) to give the cuttings a better chance. Always cut at an angle, never straight up and down.


----------

